# Tentative Track Layout



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Tentative Track Layout- UPDATED*

New Door track is 32" X 110". We changed it from an L shape(3rd pic) that was just not quite working in the room. TM and I both agree that it allows us to use more of the room.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Werx fer me Jer.... How's it drive?... That'll be the deciding factor for you. Connect it up and run sum cars. It's a grueling job... but somebody has to do it :thumbsup::hat:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree, set her up, and take a spin or 2. I've just completed my 3rd attempt at setting up a track, and tearing it back down again. Trying to fit all the elements I want in such a small area is a royal pain in the arse! Good luck with the track testing Jerry. If you can see it in your mind, you're 3/4 of the way there!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Looking good :thumbsup: I echo Dave & Joe...the key is to give it a spin


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I'm in favor of at least one awesome straightaway on a track, so I give your design a :thumbsup:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Jerry,
If you like it, it doesn't matter what anybody else thinks. You make it to have fun. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

wheelszk said:


> Jerry,
> If you like it, it doesn't matter what anybody else thinks. You make it to have fun. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


If "I" like it, it doesnt matter what anybody else thinks. Hahahahahahaha :tongue:

Looks like a better use of the space, and you'll be able to stretch some of your cars out now!

So long as the war department grants autonomy....what could go wrong?

Yippppeeeeeee! :thumbsup:


----------



## C Sweatt (Nov 4, 2005)

I like it, my only idea would be if you could put more right hand turns in it to somewhat even the lanes up.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Home track advantage...it's a winner!*

Jerry it looks like a fun track to run on with just the right amound of curve and straight....Vroooooooooooooooooooooom.

How many laps yah got on it now?

Bob...and Jerry takes first place again...zilla


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

It's ben awhile , BUT, the track layout has been decided and constuction has begun.

The first pic is track layout. 2nd pic ..... the landscaping has begun.

More soon ....... PROMISE ................ i'm going through pics now.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

*" First there is a montain ....... "*

Here's the montain that my wife so pain-stakingly made. The concrete railing was my doing.


More to follow later


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Great looking track Jerry!!! Like the long straights and big inland curves...RM


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

The landscaping looks really nice, complements the track! I like the scale look the railing adds.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow - that mountain is a work of art! The layout looks really good, Win43!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks great Jerry!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: One step at a time, little by little it'll get there!! I know you got more pictures to take, since you mentioned running some cars on it in chat.. You holding back on us?? :lol::tongue::wave:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

*up, up and away ........*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Looks great Jerry!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: One step at a time, little by little it'll get there!! I know you got more pictures to take, since you mentioned running some cars on it in chat.. You holding back on us?? :lol::tongue::wave:


 NO

The elevation starts its face lift. I went with a brick wall. I liked the result with the brick.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

The back straight and the elevation were a little close ..... OPPS ...... so more brick wall.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I smeared Sculptamold on the brick wall to act as mortar. I liked the way this turned out. Saved me a lot of headaches.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

The overpass is coming along nicely. We wanted a lake. I took a piece of 3/8 plywood and routered a lake. Filled it with "Realistic" water, added some fallen trees and rocks, and DA DAH instant lake. :thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Landscaping continues*

Just some landscaping. Note the hanging baskets on the farmhouse. My wife made those out of clay. The flowers on the side of house were grown from very tiny seeds ......... JK :jest: ....... they were bought.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

*How'd he get up there ????*

I hope he's looking for my camera so I can take more pics. The track is coming along nicely. Landscaping has slowed down now that we're at the point where i can run laps ....... :tongue:

More pics as soon as I take some.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice Win...*

Looks great ! ! .... I betcha I know where that fence is going that you mentioned ! !


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Good looks. I can't believe how quickly you did that scenery!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

WOW!!!! Shaping up nicely!! That farm plot looks cool, as well as the lake..and the barn.. oh man.. and the house!!! You're kicking some serious scenery butt there Jerry!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: :woohoo:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Gear Head said:


> Good looks. I can't believe how quickly you did that scenery!


GH that scenery is the product of months of work. Just finally got around to posting pics of the progress.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

wow jer nice job on the landscaping ! it really adds to the big picture. the brick wall will serve as a good place to add a sponsor or 2 . if you check hoslotcarracing.com you can print some sponsors from there(if i remember correctly) and the pond looks great.now hit the power on and get them lil cars flyin down that back stretch.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

*A few buildings*

Some of the buildings my wife made and painted. She painted the stone work(the hard part  ) on "Wimpies". I did the rest.

More pics to follow soon.


----------

